
Ask HN: Any hacks for a program that would autodial Paul Ryan's office tonight? - acoravos
Got this from a friend:<p><i></i>*
Ryan’s office is conducting a phone poll, hoping to hear overwhelming opposition to the Affordable Care Act. Here’s how you can participate:
Call 202-225-3500. After you dial, there will be a silence for almost two minutes.  DO NOT HANG UP. You will think you are holding for nothing, but not so. A message will come on.
There’s a menu of several choices. (You will think you called the wrong number. You didn&#x27;t.)
Press 2 and you’ll hear a recording about the bill to repeal it. HANG ON!!! You will hear a long, rambling message about the bill. But it will tell you that if you support the ACA to press 1.
Then Press 1 when prompted to support continuing the Affordable Healthcare Act (if you support it). THE HOUSE VOTES ON THIS TOMORROW, SO PLEASE CALL, CALL, CALL TONIGHT AND TOMORROW MORNING! THANK YOU!<p><i></i>*<p>Anyone have crafty ideas for how to automate this?
======
bsvalley
It reminds me the IRS scam... "I work for the IRS and you owe us taxes. Go to
the closest 7 eleven and buy 10 Target Gift cards or the IRS will prosecute
you. The only way to wave the charges is to BUY 10 TARGET GIFT CARDS. PM me
all the numbers, I will tell the IRS to cancel the charges against you."

------
ohsonice
Doubt this is on topic, thanks for the heads up though.

Tried calling a few times, at first got the same 2 minutes of silence but
sometimes went straight to the message. Once you get on the ACA prompt you can
hit 1 to support it without waiting through statement

------
danso
Automating it would undermine the constituents who are calling in.

~~~
ozi
Fairness is a luxury.

------
vacri
Try Mechanical Turk.

